# My Wildcamping trip around the world



## kamil (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi all,

we are couple from Czech Republic living in Brighton.
We have Mitsubishi Delica





and we go camping every weekend and holiday. Pictures are here helcakamil | seznam alb – rajce.net
 We are going for trip around the world next year









More info about our trip is here Delicajourney When we are back we would like to spend one year driving around UK.
Why I have started this post when I am foreigner? Answer is simple. So many English people do not know how UK is beautiful and they do not appreciate how lucky they are to live in this small island. Everything is in their doorstep, just go out and explore it.
Forum has hundretds of members, so can you please mention your favourite place, best view point, traditional pub, where to taste best local food/ cream tea, cheese, beer, steak, fish..../,pictures old town, walk, canal,country house, castle, beach......

Thank you and have a great time on the open road
Kamil+Helena


----------



## Pixie Girl (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Kamil

I've been reading some of your posts - looks like you've been having a really good time!  Your pictures are great by the way!

I noticed some pictures from Goodwood Country Park... looks lovely.  Did you manage to stay overnight there in the van? (only I noticed the sign said No Camping!).  If you got away with it I may try there myself.  However, maybe they didn't have a sign when you went?

We are from Brighton too by the way!


----------



## Stuart Tracy and Bob (Jun 1, 2011)

kamil said:


> Hi all,
> 
> we are couple from Czech Republic living in Brighton.
> We have Mitsubishi Delica
> ...


 
Hello to you both,  Wow, you are real widcampers and look to really enjoy the freedom of the open road. When are you planning to set off on your world trip ?, because that looks fascinating !. Keep doing it because it is really inspiring.  Reagards,  Stuart.


----------



## kamil (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi,
we are leaving UK in March 2012.
We have not seen sign NO CAMPING in Goodwood and we stayed few times with no problem. 

We did some modifications to our car, so we have hot running water, 50l water tank, second fuel tank, shower, fridge,...

Few pics here delica | Interier – rajce.net

and few pics from our trip to NL here helcakamil | NL Zeeland 05/11 – rajce.net


----------



## Tbear (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Kamil,

What an amazingly compact conversion. Well done!!

Where did you get the chairs from? They look just what I have been looking for.

Richard


----------



## kamil (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Richard,
I have bought chairs in Czech.
They are made by http://www.frontrunner.co.za/media_pdf/new_product.pdf

Kamil


----------



## Tbear (Jun 20, 2011)

Kamil,

Found them but they seem to be out of stock at present. I'll try again soon.
There was a similar company selling tents at the Peterborough show a year or two ago. Which makes me think they have a uk branch. Can anyone help.

Richard


----------



## kamil (Aug 25, 2011)

We are going to Lake District this Friday for 2 weeks to test our camping gear and car before big trip, so when you see us, pop up for chat, drink.
We will just wildcamp with our Delica.


----------



## cooljules (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi. you really like the UK for camping and nice places???  for me i love Europe...i find england dirty, smelly etc.  so i always think of europe as best


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the photo albums - brought back a lot of memories of my distant youth growing up in and around a few of those areas.


----------



## kamil (Aug 26, 2011)

cooljules said:


> Hi. you really like the UK for camping and nice places???  for me i love Europe...i find england dirty, smelly etc.  so i always think of europe as best



I love Europe as well, but here in Uk you have everything in one small island..mountains, coast, nice small towns, villages, everything is green, people are nice,....

There are places which are dirty, but it is a people's fault, if everyone takes care of place where lives it will be a different story. What we have found, that people who live in countryside has much better understanding for nature, animals and they are very friendly.

This is England


----------



## groovydad (Aug 26, 2011)

*The best of great britain.*



kamil said:


> Hi all,
> 
> we are couple from Czech Republic living in Brighton.
> We have Mitsubishi Delica
> ...


 
You are absolutely right and I wish us the English would appreciate it that is the uk more! Have you tried the North west of England it is a lovely part of this country! There are some fantastic seaside towns and also some lovely country places with good english pubs. The Troth of Bowland in the Ribble valley is absolutely beautiful their are rivers etc!  you can visit Clitheroe with its beautiful castle and beautiful rivers. This is only about an hour from the Lake district! There are otsmore places to see including great cities Manchester,Liverpool Chester! etc. there are lots of great restaurants to many to mention just look for the busy ones that gives you a great indicator! Have a great trip whilst you are here.Paul and Debby


----------



## kamil (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi all, we had a great time in Lake District.
Very nice countryside and like usually lovely people. We just wild camp and places were fantastic.
Here is just one photo: 









and rest of them/ 500/ is here helcakamil | Lake District 09/2011 â€“ rajce.net

Only place which we did not like was Blackpool. I do not want to be rude, but people on the main street where like from other planet/ like if you take all idiots from whole the word and drop them in Blackpool/. I do apologise if you are from Blackpool and normal, but we did not meet you:bow:


----------



## Fugg (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice photos I recognise the one with the 30% sign, did you travel across the pass to eskdale?  That's a fantastic road it rivals some of the finest in Scotland. It can be frustratingly busy though and not for the faint hearted of drivers!


----------



## kamil (Sep 10, 2011)

We drove all passes in Lakes, but you can not compare them with some roads in Alps. Our car is relatively small and I do 100000miles /year, so no promlem for us.
I am looking forward to drive some roads in Central Asia/ more then 4000m above sea level/.


----------



## cooljules (Sep 10, 2011)

yes blackpool is bad....dirty, everyone drunk at night, fighting, people being sick etc etc.  its like most cities i have seen at night.

i prefer germany, much safer and better nights...

i like to drink, i like girls and going out at nights, but i dont act like the idiots do.


----------



## kimbowbill (Sep 10, 2011)

kamil said:


> Hi all, we had a great time in Lake District.
> Very nice countryside and like usually lovely people. We just wild camp and places were fantastic.
> Here is just one photo:
> 
> ...


 
Hi
do you have a co ordinate for this location? looks really nice xx


----------



## kamil (Sep 10, 2011)

It is dead end road/Walna Scar Road/ from Coniston....exactly under Old Man of Coniston.

Us and another camper


----------



## kamil (Sep 29, 2011)

I washed my hair, darling





Do we have a hairdryer?
Of course, honey.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 3, 2011)

kamil said:


> It is dead end road/Walna Scar Road/ from Coniston....exactly under Old Man of Coniston.
> 
> Us and another camper


 
It's in the POI database 

Lovely spot ...


----------



## kamil (Oct 3, 2011)

Awnings


----------



## kamil (Sep 3, 2012)

We are 6months on the road and you can see pics here helcakamil | seznam alb ? rajce.net
We are 700km from Vladivostok and next stop is South Korea.


----------



## Go wild (Sep 3, 2012)

Amazing pictures of Lakes, can you recommend any of those places as im going in two weeks
Well done


----------



## ellisboy (Sep 3, 2012)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------



## Deleted member 26233 (Sep 4, 2012)

You lucky lucky people... You are living my dream lol.. hope you have a wonderful time. Besure and include Scotland on your travels and the Antrim coast of N.Ireland is not to be missed.

With regards to comments about britian being dirty, every county has its bad spots, even France.. As rightly said in a previous post we have everything on this island, something for everyone..

Happy exploring..


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Sep 4, 2012)

cooljules said:


> Hi. you really like the UK for camping and nice places???  for me i love Europe...i find england dirty, smelly etc.  so i always think of europe as best



Aye lad tis grim up north.

Blue Skies


----------



## kamil (Sep 5, 2012)

We loved camping in UK. I do not think that countriside is dirty. Uk is a great place to explore nature, history and you can be proud of it. One small island with everything on it.

We are in Russia now, great country, but very, very big. We put destination "Khabarovsk" to our navigator and text was" turn left after 2025km"


----------



## kamil (Nov 1, 2012)

We spent 3 weeks in South Korea and will arrive to Japan tomorrow morning.
We are on the road since March 2012 and never paid for accommodation, just wild camping.
All pics on www.helcakamil.rajce.net


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow! What an amazing couple, a great compact camper and a fascinating journey you are undertaking 

Keep posting on where you are and what you're doing!

Good stuff


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Nov 3, 2012)

I've been looking through some more of your trip photos - they are brilliant!

You are sooo lucky - voyages of a lifetime....  

Keep posting....


----------



## kamil (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you.
We are in Japan now, in Hokkaido. We have winter conditions here, snow and more snow. New pics from Japan on our website helcakamil | seznam alb ? rajce.net


----------



## kamil (Dec 8, 2012)

We arrived to Sendai. We were caught in area, where was tsunami yesterday. It was  just 1m high, no damage. All areas were evacuated.
New pictures on our website.


----------



## Tony Lee (Dec 8, 2012)

Please take pity on readers with slow service and low bandwidth by not quoting whole posts containing lots of very large images.


----------



## kamil (Jan 2, 2013)

After 9000km around Japan we arrived in Kyushu and we are now at the Largest volcanic crater in the world ASO. Great spots for wild camping like everywhere in Japan.
Happy New Year
Kamil+Helena


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jan 2, 2013)

Sigh!!  Wish I was there, sounds like you are living your dreams and staying positive about things. Keep on trucking!!


----------



## christine (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow, what an adventure.Truly spectacular scenery and fantastic photos. Thanks.


----------



## kamil (Jan 2, 2013)

I have many pics to upload, but internet connection here is not very good/free wifi/. We are shipping our car to Australia in the end of January and will spend whole February at home in Czech waiting for car to arrive to Australia.
If you are happy and positive, you always meet people who are also happy and positive. We did not meet one person, who was not nice.

BTW is it possible to change title of this post? If yes can moderator change it to "wild camping trip around the world" or something similar?
Thank you
Kamil+Helena


----------



## kamil (Jan 7, 2013)

All pictures from Japan are on our website now.

helcakamil | seznam alb ? rajce.net


----------



## Robmac (Jan 7, 2013)

Stunning photo's. Great thread.


----------



## christine (Jan 7, 2013)

Many thanks.


----------



## lotty (Jan 7, 2013)

kamil said:


> I have many pics to upload, but internet connection here is not very good/free wifi/. We are shipping our car to Australia in the end of January and will spend whole February at home in Czech waiting for car to arrive to Australia.
> If you are happy and positive, you always meet people who are also happy and positive. We did not meet one person, who was not nice.
> 
> BTW is it possible to change title of this post? If yes can moderator change it to "wild camping trip around the world" or something similar?
> ...



I have changed the title for you to "my wildcamping trip around the world" I hope this is ok?
If you would like something different please let me know
:wave:


----------



## kamil (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you very much, it is perfect.


----------



## kamil (Jan 7, 2013)

Robmac said:


> Stunning photo's. Great thread.



Thank you. 
If someone has any questions, feel free to ask, please.


----------



## chrisatisis (Jan 14, 2013)

*Isle of Arran*

Hi, Got my Hymer last may, which I am living in (Brighton). Most pleasure I had last year was a trip to Scotland and the Isle of Arran. Absolutelly fabulous. Intending when work commitments have ended to take 'Hermioni' abroad and see where it takes me (and girlfriend). So pleased to hear about your extensive touring. Best of luck - Chris


----------



## kamil (Jan 18, 2013)

We spent last week driving south Pacific coastline of Kyushu from Beppu to mys Sata/the most southern point of mainland Japan/ and now heading back to Saga, where we have to clean the car before shipping to Australia.

Just wild camping like always with great ocean views, palms,...


----------



## kamil (Mar 8, 2013)

We spent February in Czech/ helcakamil | seznam alb ? rajce.net and we are in Australia now. We arrived to Melbourne where is our car. We are waiting for quarantine inspection before we can hit the road. We have whole year to explore Australia.


----------



## kamil (Mar 9, 2013)

Hello from Australia.


----------



## christine (Mar 9, 2013)

Just looked at your Lake District photos. Nice to see you pretty much covered the whole area, including where I live, the Furness peninsula on the coast.


----------



## Stanski (Mar 9, 2013)

*Questions About The Journey*



kamil said:


> If someone has any questions, feel free to ask.



Hello, Kamil and Helena, I have read your website and photo blog with interest and would like to ask the following questions about your journey.

1.   Did you experience any immigration problems being Czech in GB registered vehicle?
2.   How did you manage vehicle insurance for each country?
3.   What condition were the roads in each country - did you experience harsh terrain?
4.   What costs for visa?  and what wrong Australian visa did you first apply for?
5.   Have you managed to keep to your budget?
6.   Would you recommend anyone to travel your route with a motorhome?


----------



## kamil (Mar 9, 2013)

Stanski said:


> Hello, Kamil and Helena, I have read your website and photo blog with interest and would like to ask the following questions about your journey.
> 
> 1.   Did you experience any immigration problems being Czech in GB registered vehicle?
> 2.   How did you manage vehicle insurance for each country?
> ...



Here are the answers. Just bear in mind we have good 4x4 so we could visit some place where you can not go with motorhome. Generally if you just follow roads in Russia, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan you will be fine.

1. No problems at all.
2. You have to buy insurance at the border. There is no insurance in Kyrgyzstan.
3. We wanted to go offroad. Roads in Russia are bad/potholes/ but you can drive there latest BMW, AUDI..just be careful. Russia is big, so it depends what you want to see.
4. You have to check each country website for cost of visa. We could apply online for Australian visa, but they have few different types, so we just put wrong number of visa and that visa was for 3 months only. We have for 12 months.
5. Yes, but it is very hard, as shipping costs are very high. We had great help in Russia from Delica club. Without them, we would not be able to keep within our budget.
6. I can not answer this question. You will be fine in most places,but not everywhere. I would say 70% was OK for motorhome in Russia, 60% in KZ, KGZ and KOR+JAP is paradise for motorhomes.

Cheers
kamil


----------



## Stanski (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you for the quick answers.  Enjoy your journey around Australia.


----------



## kamil (Mar 9, 2013)

Stanski said:


> Thank you for the quick answers.  Enjoy your journey around Australia.



Thank you.
We will see on Tuesday how things are with our car. Shipping is the worst part, as you do not have any control. You have to wait what other people do and it is so frustrating for us. Everyone wants to make money and you have no chance to do anything.


----------



## kamil (Mar 10, 2013)

Another hot day, so we decided to go cycling around Melbourne/ Capital city trail/ with detour to the beach. In total 40km.

http://helcakamil.rajce.idnes.cz/


----------



## kamil (Mar 11, 2013)

Melbourne
helcakamil | OZ, VIC Melbourne ? rajce.net


----------



## Touringtheworld (Mar 11, 2013)

*Interested*

Good afternoon/evening/morning.

I picked up your thread yesterday, how very interesting your travels are.

I am curious to know how long the authorities have had your vehicle how long they intend to keep it? 

I watch programs about Australia - their border controls seem over zealous, are you finding this?


Best regards

Derrick in the UK


----------



## kamil (Mar 11, 2013)

The quarantine is a problem. Car has to be absolutely clean/ no sand, mud, flies...../.
We are waiting for quarantine inspection now.  
We cleared the car through customs on Thursday/they even did not want to see the car, just stamp in Carnet du passage/ and booked inspection for Friday. They should inspect it on Friday, but did not, so we hope today is the day.


----------



## Touringtheworld (Mar 11, 2013)

Good luck and happy travels


----------



## kamil (Mar 12, 2013)

Touringtheworld said:


> Good luck and happy travels



Thank you very much.


----------



## kamil (Mar 12, 2013)

Our car is ready. We passed inspection and we can collect the car tomorrow. Only bad news is, that we have to pay more then 2000AUD for all services provided here in port, storage place and other fees.
Positive thing is, WE CAN HIT THE AUSTRALIAN ROADS.


----------



## Touringtheworld (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow,was you expecting that level of expenditure?


----------



## kamil (Mar 13, 2013)

Touringtheworld said:


> Wow,was you expecting that level of expenditure?



I was expecting 1000AUD, but thanks to one idiot, who forget forward one email, I had to pay 2000AUD. But we have a car and can hit the road as you can see


----------



## Touringtheworld (Mar 13, 2013)

That's a lot of fuel money. 

Where are you heading from Melbourne?


----------



## Marcs (Mar 14, 2013)

Loving following your travels both here and on mdocuk Kamil.

Stay safe, take care and be lucky.


----------



## kamil (Mar 15, 2013)

Touringtheworld said:


> That's a lot of fuel money.
> 
> Where are you heading from Melbourne?



Melbourne-Adelaide-Perth-Broome-Darwin-Alice Springs-Cairns-Sydney-Melboune-Tasmania-Melbourne + lots of side trips. I estimate 40-50000km.


----------



## kamil (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Touringtheworld (Mar 24, 2013)

I am checking on the world map trying to work out which port you shipped from to Australia.

I am seriously considering following you and Doris (my other half) just wants to go now.

I think I need a good six months planning and lots of advice from you.

The first thing is - I have a Long Wheel Base, High Roof Sprinter - In your opinion is this a suitable vehicle to attempt such an epic event? 

I am aware you are using a 4x4 - did you need that capability at any time?

Is there anything you had fitted/took along which was a total waste of time and effort?

Is there anything you wish you had fitted/took and struggled without said item(s)?

Sorry to intrude on your time, hope you will be able help 

Best regards

Derrick and Diane (Doris is her nickname   )


----------



## kamil (May 1, 2013)

Hi,

You have a good car, but you will be limited in Russia and Central Asia where you can go. Locals go everywhere/even with small cars/ but they are happy to fix car after each trip, as roads are bad or non exist. We used 4x4 few times/rocky steep roads, mud, river crossings/.

We shipped from Fukuoka/JAP/.

We fitted only thing which we use/we have travelled for 17 years, so we know what we need/. 

We want to fit microwave and kettle for next trip, so we can warm the food which we cook every 3-4 days. 

Good luck.
Kamil+Helena

BTW All news are in my Facebook page, just search for "Kamil Rezac"

We are near Perth now.


----------



## Touringtheworld (May 2, 2013)

Wow, quite a trip from Melbourne.

Thank you for your reply, we have been actively planning a trip starting next March.

We are trying to pick roads which our van will cope with.

How does the insurance situation in different countries work?


Best regards

Derrick and Doris


----------



## mark61 (May 2, 2013)

Touringtheworld said:


> I am checking on the world map trying to work out which port you shipped from to Australia.
> 
> I am seriously considering following you and Doris (my other half) just wants to go now.
> 
> ...





You may have already come across this site may be of interest.

Might be worth considering getting a more aggressive tyre then standard, perhaps some type of All Terrain tyre. They usually cope with being "aired down" better as well.


----------



## kamil (May 3, 2013)

Touringtheworld said:


> Wow, quite a trip from Melbourne.
> 
> Thank you for your reply, we have been actively planning a trip starting next March.
> 
> ...



You have to buy insurance on the border.

We have uploaded all photos from Australia which we took so far to our website. Enjoy.
helcakamil | seznam alb ? rajce.net


----------



## kamil (May 31, 2013)

helcakamil | OZ,WA,PinnaclesDesert ? rajce.net


----------



## christine (May 31, 2013)

Wow!!! fantastic!!


----------



## kamil (May 31, 2013)

Thanks:-]
There are two more albums on our website helcakamil | seznam alb ? rajce.net


----------



## kamil (Aug 2, 2013)

We have seen "red centre of Australia" and we are in Cairns. We are uploading many photos on our website, but it will take whole weekend.

Cheers
K+H


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 3, 2013)

Great photos and a fabulous trip!


----------



## Tony Lee (Aug 3, 2013)

Just watch out for drop bears. The whole northern quarter of Australia is riddled with them.

Then there are the crocodiles, tiapans, death adders, brown snakes, dengue-fever mossies, stone fish, blue ring octopus, box jellyfish,  Irukandji jellyfish, great white sharks, redback spider, funnelweb spiders, ....

Enjoy


----------



## kamil (Aug 3, 2013)

We are in Cairns now and we are heading to Cape York, which is the most northern point of Australia mainland. We have uploaded 12 new albums, where you can see some of the most beautiful places in Australia. Enjoy.

helcakamil | seznam alb ? rajce.net


----------



## Robmac (Aug 3, 2013)

I have started looking through these Kamil, and they are stunning as usual. I will get through the rest during the week, as I am off camping now.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## kamil (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks.

It will sound strange, but after all, what we have seen, I still think, that UK is the one of the best countries in the world.
We are looking forward to do trip around UK in future.


----------



## kamil (Aug 18, 2013)

Cape York. New pics on our website.


----------



## kamil (Sep 16, 2013)

We have just bought tickets to Tasmania, so we will spend there 3 weeks in january 2014.
We did 75000km so far a heaving good time.

Some new pics on helcakamil | seznam alb ? rajce.net


----------



## christine (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks, Kamil. Glad you keep posting to remind me to look at your wonderful photos. I love them!


----------



## kamil (Nov 8, 2013)

We spent few days inland in mountains and new pics are on our website.
We are near Sydney and we will ship the car to new Zealand in March 2014.

helcakamil | seznam alb ? rajce.net


----------



## kamil (Nov 13, 2013)

Stockton dunes-biggest area of sand dunes in Australia.
helcakamil | OZ,NSW, Stockton sand dunes ? rajce.net


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi and what a fantastic trip your having, i was just wondering sounds a bit cheeky but how you managing to fund this adventure, what with shipping and insurance cost, and deisel costs etc.!

jt


----------



## shawbags (Nov 13, 2013)

:goodluck: :have fun: once in a lifetime trip .


----------



## wolvesamongus (Nov 13, 2013)

john t said:


> Hi and what a fantastic trip your having, i was just wondering sounds a bit cheeky but how you managing to fund this adventure, what with shipping and insurance cost, and deisel costs etc.!
> 
> jt



I get asked this every time I get back from a trip I never reply just smile, retired at sixty me.


----------



## Touringtheworld (Nov 14, 2013)

Kamil, 

My brother, our wives and I are flying into Sydney 17 January 2014 for a road trip up to Cairns for 4 weeks. 

This is part of a revised master plan to set sail in our MH in 2016 for a around the world driving trip.


----------



## invalid (Nov 14, 2013)

You lucky, lucky people, how that brings to life the saying “one life live it.”
My comment would be “you’re a long time dead” so enjoy, but don’t forget to send the photos.


----------



## Touringtheworld (Nov 14, 2013)

Kamil, a question has cropped up via my friends who I tell about your trip - are you driving back to the uk in the same van?


----------



## kamil (Nov 19, 2013)

We have 20000GBP for 2,5year trip. Shipping is the most expensive part, diesel is cheaper then in EU.
We are shipping car from New Zealand back to UK, as our next trip is Alaska to Patagonia. But we have to find job first and save money for it.


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Nov 19, 2013)

kamil said:


> We have 20000GBP for 2,5year trip. Shipping is the most expensive part, diesel is cheaper then in EU.
> We are shipping car from New Zealand back to UK, as our next trip is Alaska to Patagonia. But we have to find job first and save money for it.



You'll have to organise some sort of seminar when ya get back, people would gladly pay to hear of your experiances and pictures of your trip. I know i would for starter's, something to think about Kamil as a way of making some money to start ya next trip to Alsaka.!

jt


----------



## Touringtheworld (Nov 20, 2013)

....... Agreed - I have approximately one million questions to ask 

No seriously JT is right, I am sure there are dozens of people who would love to contribute to your Alaska trip.


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Dec 13, 2013)

Thought i'd just "bump" this thread a bit, come on mate, where looking for an up-date on ya trip.!

jt


----------



## kamil (Dec 16, 2013)

I was thinking to do some seminars around UK, but I have no idea how to organise places, where to have them. We did some talks at schools in Australia, showed our car and kids loved it.

We have last two months in Australia, next is New Zealand and we are back in UK in July. Then we have to find work and start saving for next trip.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 16, 2013)

only  thing i can say ,you are amazing ,your trip is/was amazing good luck for the future trips ,no need for me to say enjoy i can see you do .


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Dec 16, 2013)

kamil said:


> I was thinking to do some seminars around UK, but I have no idea how to organise places, where to have them. We did some talks at schools in Australia, showed our car and kids loved it.
> 
> We have last two months in Australia, next is New Zealand and we are back in UK in July. Then we have to find work and start saving for next trip.




There are people on here who could possibly help you sort out how to organize these seminar's for you, and help to contribute to your next trip away.
There's a guy who does the same thing but talks about his round the world trip by motor bike, years and years before Ewan Mcgregor and Charlie Boardman, and the fastest man around the world on 2 wheels that nutter Nick Sander's seems to do ok by it as well....Good luck in your journey so far, and thanks for the up-date, and remember to keep us up-dated on your where abouts with pic's and info.!!

jt


----------



## shawbags (Dec 16, 2013)

What you are doing is wonderful ,I think back and wonder why I wasted so much of my younger life , my son travelled Australia in 2011 ,( 4 week in a campervan ) , he loved it , if only I had the sense to do something like that in the past , I am trying to make up for it now , i'm glad your having so much fun , how is the van running and would you buy one again ? , what's the fuel consumption like ? , Drive safe , Shawbags ( Chris ).


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Dec 16, 2013)

shawbags said:


> What you are doing is wonderful ,I think back and wonder why I wasted so much of my younger life , my son travelled Australia in 2011 ,( 4 week in a campervan ) , he loved it , if only I had the sense to do something like that in the past , I am trying to make up for it now , i'm glad your having so much fun , how is the van running and would you buy one again ? , what's the fuel consumption like ? , Drive safe , Shawbags ( Chris ).



You could ask all these questions, and more if kemil did a seminar........

jt


----------



## shawbags (Dec 17, 2013)

john t said:


> You could ask all these questions, and more if kemil did a seminar........
> 
> jt



If it wasn't too far away I would turn up .


----------



## Touringtheworld (Dec 18, 2013)

Shawbags

I suspect the seminar would be in the UK when Kamil returns.


----------



## kamil (Dec 22, 2013)

We do not have internet very often, so when we are back, I will try to do something about seminars in UK..I will ask here for help.
We love Delica and would not buy any other car. Fuel consumption is around 11l/100km.

Syndey iconic landmarks, Blue Mountains, capital city Cambera, fresh snow in Snowy Mountains...and many more photos on our website helcakamil | seznam alb ? rajce.net


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Dec 24, 2013)

Got to admit, every time i now see a Mitsubishi Delica, i think of you 2 on ya travels...Good luck.!

jt


----------



## kamil (Jan 8, 2014)

We will ship the car to New Zealand 1.3. Roll- on roll- off and we will stay 3 months there and then back to reality. 
We are going to Tasmania on Friday and will spend three weeks there.

I am uploading new photos, so check our website in few hours time.


----------



## kamil (Jan 9, 2014)

Some of you asked me few questions, so answers are:

1.In two years  we never paid for camping. When we traveled in Europe, we did not paid either.
2. We bought car for 1800GBP 
3. We spent 100 dollars/month for food in Australia, Japan, less in Russia.
4. I change engine oil and oil filter myself every 5000km.


----------



## horshamjack (Jan 9, 2014)

I am In West Sussex UK. and have just read your whole post .. What a way to see the world at your leisure 
I have saved the pics and will go through the different stages of your trip in the next few days enjoy NZ look forward to keeping up with your adventure be safe and be lucky :wave:


----------



## kamil (Jan 9, 2014)

horshamjack said:


> I am In West Sussex UK. and have just read your whole post .. What a way to see the world at your leisure
> I have saved the pics and will go through the different stages of your trip in the next few days enjoy NZ look forward to keeping up with your adventure be safe and be lucky :wave:



Thanks. It will take few months to go through the photos, good luck.
We lived in Croydon and then 3 years in Hove. Sussex is a nice part of UK and as I always say, UK is one of the most beautiful countries in the world.


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Jan 22, 2014)

john t said:


> Got to admit, every time i now see a Mitsubishi Delica, i think of you 2 on ya travels...Good luck.!
> 
> jt



Just remembered the name of the guy who does these type of seminar's, he's called Austin Vince, and by all accounts he's very good, so if he's in your area go see him.!

jt


----------



## wendywo (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow just picked up this thread what a journey!!! and we are worried about travelling around Europe.....would love to go to one of these seminars..
Thanks for sharing your experience..... I too love England so much to see.... just wish it had better weather...LOL


----------



## kamil (Feb 4, 2014)

We have a new car for more challenging tracks and trips.




We are still in Tasmania and we will be shipping our Delica to New Zealand first week in March.


----------



## dane (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice looking cruiser.  Same as these guys use I think? Landcruising Adventure » Every mile tells a story.  Has got them some interesting places.

With regards to Seminars, you could try the Adventure Overland show in September: Home - Adventure Overland Show.  Seems like a good match.

dan


----------



## kamil (Feb 7, 2014)

After one week...


----------



## kamil (Feb 18, 2014)

I hope you are enjoying photos from our trip.
I would like to ask you for few minutes to read this post.
We will be back in UK in July and I will have to find job so I can save money for next trip.My wife can find job without problems, but it will be harder for me, as I do not have any trade.
I would be grateful, if you know someone, who is looking for hard working employe, if you can mention my name. 
Here is few jobs which I have done in past.

I am 42 years old.
1986-1990....high school
1990-1994..meat processing factory/expedition department/
1994-1998...regional manager for advertising agency and evening school/ marketing and management/
1998-2004..DHL Express Czech Republic- courier
2004-2006..DHL Express Czech Republic-  Field Sales Executive..Best sales person in Czech 2005
2006-2008..DHL Express UK -section manager, responsible for day to day running of warehouse with 50drivers, 7000parcels/day/
2009-20011..Ashtons Hospital pharmacy-medication delivery driver/100000miles/year
11/2011-02/2012..Souther Railway..couple heaters assembler
2012-2014...trip half way around the world

I can speak Czech, English, Russian.
I drive about 130000miles /year for last 20years.
I built my own house.

I am happy to work every day, long hours, I am never sick, I do not smoke.
I always work for someone as if the business is mine...I always do my best and more.
I am happy to work anywhere in UK.

Thank you very much for your time.
All contact details are on our website Delicajourney

Have a nice day.
Kamil


----------



## kamil (Feb 23, 2014)

All photos from Tasmania are on our website.
helcakamil | seznam alb ? rajce.net


----------



## Risky (Feb 24, 2014)

What an adventure....epic!
I'll have a good look around your pictures and read up on your trip...amazing. Your Delica is the LWB version by look of it? We have the standard sized one and we LOVE it. Awesome old motors!!
Must say you guys are tough cookies to have spent so long in such a small motor. We managed 3 weeks around Europe and that was fun but a fair bit of mucking about making up bed/shuffling gear about.  
MUCH RESPECT...Love your Delica, we'll keep an eye out for you around Brighton.


----------



## kamil (Feb 24, 2014)

Yes our Delica is LWB. We new what we want, so we did some modifications, so everything is very easy, we do not have to move any gear if we want to make a bed, cook,...everything is easily accessible.

We have some photos of car here.
delica | seznam alb ? rajce.net

Here are photos of interier
delica | Interier ? rajce.net


----------



## kamil (Mar 2, 2014)

Car is on the way to New Zealand and we fly on Tuesday.


----------



## kamil (Mar 3, 2014)

Our trip will end 31.5.2014 when we arrive home after 27 months on the road. Next trip will start in the beginning of 2015.


----------



## kamil (Mar 5, 2014)

We are in New Zealand and car should be released from port on Friday if we pass quarantine inspection. We spent 150hrs cleaning it.


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Mar 5, 2014)

look forward to hearing all about your travels on your return to England, where hopefully some sort of seminar can be arranged.!
You must have so many stories to tell.....What an expadition you are having.!

jt


----------



## kamil (Mar 6, 2014)

If people are interested we can have a chat about our trip. Yes, we have a lot of stories and even more photos.
Our next trip start in January2015, when we go back to OZ a will drive Toyota back through Russia and Mongolia back to Europe. So if everything goes well, we should be at home just 6 months.
We just love travelling.


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Mar 7, 2014)

So whats happening to the Delica, are you selling it over there or having it shipped back to the uk.?

jt


----------



## kamil (Mar 12, 2014)

We are shipping Delica back to Europe.

What a day, today.
We found out, that while car was on the boat, they managed cut the chain and open fridge, where we had some small items like perfumes, scissors, hats,...and they nick them. *******s. 

Now about inspection/something like MOT/. We visited first station at 9.00AM, they did not have idea what to do, same situation on second one. Third one had idea, but did not have form. Forth one had form but no idea. Luckily lady was very nice and together we managed to have registration done. We did not have to do inspection at all, just 72NZD for half year registration. So finally after 4 hours, 70km around Auckland, we had paper which we wanted.

We are going to South Island first.


----------



## kamil (Mar 16, 2014)

We survived tropical storm and we are on the ferry from Wellington to South Island.


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Mar 16, 2014)

Sounds lik an adventure and a half, when ya get back you'll have to come to a meet and say hello to every one.!

jt


----------



## kamil (Mar 20, 2014)

I would love to say Hi to everyone, but we have to find job and save for next trip, so I am not sure if we have time to do that:-]
South island is beautiful so we will have great two months here. I am uploading some photos to our website right now.


----------



## kamil (Apr 13, 2014)

Many new photos from New Zealand are on our website helcakamil | seznam alb ? rajce.net


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Apr 20, 2014)

HI kamil, how's the adventure going, not heard owt from you in awhile, so hope alls going well.

jt


----------



## kamil (May 21, 2014)

We are on the ferry back to North island. We spent more than 2 months on South island, did 9600km and we have to be in Auckland 27.5. and organise shipping back to UK.
Our trip ends 30.5. when we fly back home :-[[[[[


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (May 24, 2014)

Nice to hear from you Kamil, look forward to hearing all about ya travels if we ever meet up, what an adventure dude..!

jt


----------



## kamil (May 26, 2014)

After 27months and 103333km our trip just has finished and we are flying home.
All photos are on helcakamil | seznam alb ? rajce.net


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (May 26, 2014)

Maybe ya feeling a tad low at the moment mate, but seeing what kind of couple you 2 are, I would imagine you are now planning your next adventure. More so in your heads at the moment, but as your finances grow, the next trip will be just around the corner.!

jt


----------



## kamil (May 26, 2014)

Next trip will start in 09/2015 and will take us from AUS back to UK, but we will do some very difficult tracks this time/Mongolia, Magadan in Russia.../.
I started planning already. Life is short so there is no reason to sit at home.


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Jun 15, 2014)

Are you now back in the uk Kamil, if so, try to sort out a meet where we can all ask you a million questions about ya trip.!

jt


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Jun 29, 2014)

This Thread had gone a tad quiet, so I thought i'd ressurect it, so come on kamil,.....Give us an update please.!

jt


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Jul 25, 2014)

Bump..Come on kamil, whats happening on the travel front mate.?

jt


----------



## kamil (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi,
we are back in Europe. Helena has been working in UK and I work in Czech. We are saving money for another trip. 
Our Delica has arrived safely from New Zealand.
We are looking forward to be on the road again.


----------



## Risky (Dec 16, 2014)

Welcome back....i'm sure you guys would rather be going away somewhere than being grounded to earn £££'s for the next adventure. Needs must though.
Superb thread, fantastic pics (the few i've seen)...inspirational.


----------

